# Postfix Auslieferung langsam



## bernie (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Seit Umstellung von ispconfig 2 auf 3, stellen wir beim Versand eines Newsletters (2000 Empfänger) extrem lange Auslieferungszeiten fest. Köṋnte das mit einem Check zu tun haben, die die Mails vor dem Versand zuerst durchlaufen müssen? Lässt sich das optimieren?

Vielen Dank.
Cheers aus Joburg
Bernie


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2009)

Bei ISPConfig 3 laufen auch ausgehende Mails durch den amavisd (Spam / antivirus check), das führt aber bei mir nicht wirklich zu Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung. Wic hoch ist denn die Last bei Dir auf dem Server?


----------



## bernie (6. Mai 2009)

Auf die durchschnittliche CPU Auslastung scheint es keinen grossen Einfluss zu haben, die Werte bleiben alle unter 1. Die Newsletter werden über eine TYPO3 Extension verschickt. Lässt sich der Spam/Virus Check für gewisse Emails deaktivieren (Ausgang)?


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2009)

Das hier könnte Dir weiter helfen:

http://marc.info/?l=amavis-user&m=113415019700881&w=2

oder das hier:

http://www.webservertalk.com/archive390-2006-7-1583566.html


----------



## Dooboy (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem leider auch, vorher hab ich etch genutzt und da das "Perfect Setup" isp 2 gemacht, dabei kam ich auf einen Versand von knapp 70.000 Mails pro Stunde (kein Spam).

Nun wurde ein neuer Server geholt und ich komme nur noch auf 1000 die Stunde, aber mit den "Perfect Setup" für Lenny mit isp 3.

Allerdings ist das eindeutig zu wenig, aktuell glaube ich es liegt an amavis, bin mir aber garnicht sicher.

zudem kommt jetzt auch ein Fehler das smtp offline ist.

Könnt Ihr mir da helfen.

Die Links oben haben nicht wirklich geholfen.


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2009)

Du kannst die content_filter Zeile in der main.cf auskommentieren und postfix neu starten um amavisd zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Dooboy (14. Mai 2009)

Super das scheint schonmal besser zu gehen, aber warum ist der SMTP server offline?

edit: postfix läuft, wieder aber smtp ist laut ispconfig offline.


----------



## Till (15. Mai 2009)

Dann ist bei Dir vermutlich der Eintrag für localhost in der /etc/hosts falsch oder aber Dein Postfix läuft nicht auf 127.0.0.1


----------



## Dooboy (15. Mai 2009)

Dank dir, nun scheint es zu klappen.

Wenn es an localhost.localdomain lag. Das hatte ich in der alten hosts drinne, hab es hier reingetan und wunderbar.


----------



## bernie (25. Mai 2009)

Hi guys

Die beste Lösung für mich war:

amavis/conf.d/50-user 

ergänzen mit

$max_servers = 10;
$max_requests = 50;

und master.conf anpassen

amavis unix - - - - 10 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

Jetzt läufts doch schon wieder einiges rasanter.

Cheers aus Joburg
Bernie


----------



## vistree (11. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst die content_filter Zeile in der main.cf auskommentieren und postfix neu starten um amavisd zu deaktivieren.


Hallo Till,
nur um ganz sicher zu gehen: wenn ich den content_filter in der main.cf ausschalte, werden dann sowohl ein- als auch ausgehende Mails nicht mehr gecheckt?

Viele Grüße

   Kai


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2010)

Ja, genau so ist es.


----------



## vistree (11. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Till und Danke für die Antwort. So hatte ich das vermutet.
Gibt es denn einen einfachen Trick um nur eingehende Mails zu prüfen. Ich hätte es gerne, dass Mails, die von einer lokalen Domain verschickt werden nicht an AMAVIS weitergeleitet werden bzw. dort nicht geprüft werden.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht

    Kai


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2010)

An amavis werden die mails immer weiter geleitet, da es ein content filter ist. Du müsstest aber lokale Domains whitelisten können. Schau am besten mal in die amavisd-new doku.


----------



## Beme (18. Feb. 2010)

Lokale Domains zu whitelisten ist immer schwierig, da viele Spammails ja als Absender die eigene Domain nehmen....
Es gibt eine Methode, in Postfix' master.cf amavis nur für eingehende Mails zu konfigurieren... Aber wie genau, weiß ich auch nicht mehr, ich hatte es auch vor, aber habe es wieder verworfen. Aber irgendwo habe ich das mal ergoogled 

Habe jetzt 25 Amavis-Prozesse eingestellt und in der master.cf entsprechend
"amavis unix - - - - 25 smtp"
eingestellt.

Damit komme ich auf etwa. 5-6 Mails/s, was mir persönlich ausreicht (mit aktivierten Razor, Pyzor und DCC).


----------

